# Extravagant Grace by Barbara Duguid



## Toasty (Nov 17, 2014)

Has anyone ever read _Extravagant Grace_ by Barbara Duguid? Here is the link to the book:
Extravagant Grace: God's Glory Displayed in Our Weakness: Barbara Duguid, Iain Duguid: 9781596384491: Amazon.com: Books

Most reviews are positive. Some negative reviews say that she has the wrong understanding of sanctification. Some reviews claim that Duguid is teaching that we will have battlefields where no matter how hard we try, we will not succeed.


----------



## Edward (Nov 17, 2014)

Toasty said:


> Has anyone ever read



Where IS Mr. Hicks these days?

In any event, I suspect that Mr. Duguid has read the book.


----------



## MW (Nov 17, 2014)

Reviewed by Mark Jones here:

Housewife Theologian and Extravagant Grace - Reformation21


----------



## Jack K (Nov 17, 2014)

My wife liked it a lot. She found the openness about sins that women especially seem to deal with refreshing, and the affirmation that God gives grace and strength to such sinners encouraging.


----------

